# L-Z plows



## roamer_sr (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a 5 year old L-Z plow that came on an 88 F250 we bought several years ago. The F250 finally gave up its ghost and I am in the process of looking for a 79 F250 to remount the plow on. Anyway, I am wondering if anyone knows of a kit to put a reverse blade on the plow so that I can pull snow backwards.

-brad

eta: L-Z's are made in MN : www.lztruckequipment.com


----------

